# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  قانون الاسطوانة

## منار حجازي

تعريف الأسطوانة الأسطوانة هي مجسّم ذو ثلاثة أبعاد، يتكون من قاعدتين دائريتين متقابلتين ومتطابقتين، حيث تنتج الأسطوانة عن إلتفاف المستطيل حول أحد أضلاعه بدورةً كاملة.[١][٢] وللأسطوانة مجموعة من الخصائص التي تميزها عن غيرها من الأشكال الهندسية، ومن هذه الخصائص وجود قاعدة مسطّحة الشكل، وتُعدّ القاعدة هي نفسها القمّة؛ أي أنّ القاعدتين العُليا والسُّفلى متطابقتان، كما تحتوي الأسطوانة على جانب واحد، لكنّه مُنحنٍ.[٣] حساب مساحة الأسطوانة الجانبية والكلية تتكوّن الأسطوانة من مستطيل على شكل منحني، حيث يمثل هذا المستطيل جوانب الأسطوانة بالإضافة إلى قاعدتين كل منهما تشكل دائرة، وبذلك فإنّ مساحة الأسطوانة الكلية تساوي مجموع مساحتها الجانبية إلى مساحة القاعدتين.[١][٣] وتُمثّل المساحة الجانبية للأسطوانة حاصل ضرب محيط الدائرة في ارتفاع الأسطوانة، أيّ 2 ×π× نصف القطر× ارتفاع الأسطوانة، أما بالنسبة لحساب مساحة كل قاعدة من قاعدتي الأسطوانة لوحدها فذلك عن طريق قانون مساحة الدائرة وهي: مساحة الدائرة=π× (نصف القطر)².[١] المساحة الكلية للأسطوانة=المساحة الجانبية+مجموع مساحة القاعدتين. المساحة الجانبية=محيط الدائرة×ارتفاع الأسطوانة. المساحة الجانبية = 2×نق×π×ع. مساحة القاعدة الواحدة =π× (نق)². المساحة الكلية للأسطوانة =(2 نقπ ع)+(2 نق² π). وبإخراج العوامل المشتركة تُصبح: المساحة الكلية للأسطوانة = 2× نق× π (ع+نق). أمثلة على حساب المساحة الكلية والجانبية للأسطوانة مثال1: جد المساحة الجانبية والكلية لأسطوانة دائرية قائمة، إذا علمت أن نصف قطر قاعدتها الدائرية يساوي 7 م، أما ارتفاعها فيساوي 10م.[١] الحل: المساحة الكلية للأسطوانة = المساحة الجانبية +مجموع مساحة القاعدتين. المساحة الجانبية = 2×نق×π×ع. وبتعويض قيمة الارتفاع= 10، ونق=7، في القانون، تُصبح: المساحة الجانبية = 2×7×π×10. المساحة الجانبية للأسطوانة = 140 π م². مساحة القاعدتين = 2×مساحة القاعدة الواحدة. مساحة القاعدتين = 2× نق²×π. مساحة القاعدتين = 2×7×7×π. مساحة القاعدتين = 98 π م². المساحة الكلية للأسطوانة = 140 π 98 +π إذن: المساحة الكلية للأسطوانة = 238 πم². مثال2: جد المساحة الجانبية والكلية لأسطوانة دائرية قائمة، إذا علمت أن نصف قطر قاعدتها الدائرية يساوي4 دسم، أما ارتفاعها فيساوي 12دسم.[١] الحل: المساحة الكلية للأسطوانة = المساحة الجانبية +مجموع مساحة القاعدتين. المساحة الجانبية = 2×نق×π×ع. وبتعويض قيمة الإرتفاع= 12، ونق=4، في القانون، تُصبح: المساحة الجانبية = 2×4×π×12.

----------

